# 18 Jul 2017:  "Two Canadians captured in Mosul: reports"



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2017)

This from the _Toronto Star_:


> Canada is investigating reports that two Canadians are among 20 women and girls captured by Iraqi forces hunting for Daesh militants in Mosul, according to a government spokesperson.
> 
> As families of Canadian foreign fighters desperately await news of their loved ones, government officials are also searching for facts and truth in the fog of a brutal war days after the Iraqi government declared victory over the terror group.
> 
> ...


From Turkish media ...


> Iraqi counterterrorism units reported on July 15 that they had detained 20 female Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) militants, including three Turkish citizens, captured in a secret tunnel discovered under the Old City neighborhood of Quleiat in Mosul.
> 
> The neighborhood has witnessed sporadic clashes since last week, despite the official announcement of the “complete liberation” of the city.
> 
> ...


... and Kurdish media:


> Three Turkish citizens among 17 other female Islamic State (IS) militants were detained by Iraqi counterterrorism units late last week.
> 
> The female IS members were captured in a secret tunnel in the Quleiat neighborhood of Mosul’s Old City, Iraqi officials reported on July 15.
> 
> ...


----------



## Underway (18 Jul 2017)

Oh good.  Just what we need.  A new situation where Canadians are trying to kill our allies.


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Jul 2017)

= $21Million.


----------



## Infanteer (18 Jul 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> = $21Million.



 :rofl:


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Jul 2017)

The IA has been executing captured IS especially foreign fighters. No country wants these jihadists so if they disappear its to everyone's liking. IS was brutal in their treatment of captured Iraqi soldiers and security personnel.Now the shoe is on the other foot.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Jul 2017)

Underway said:
			
		

> Oh good.  Just what we need.  A new situation where Canadians are trying to kill our allies.



I got a good idea. Let's send them to an allied country, deprive them of sleep, interrogate them......


Too soon? I do have a sick sense of humour....


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jul 2017)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The IA has been executing captured IS especially foreign fighters. No country wants these jihadists so if they disappear its to everyone's liking. IS was brutal in their treatment of captured Iraqi soldiers and security personnel.Now the shoe is on the other foot.



Wouldn't bother me in the least.  Ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.  And saves JT MILLIONS too boot.


----------



## Rifleman62 (19 Jul 2017)

> And saves JT Cdn taxpayers MILLIONS too boot.



Cdn taxpayers also gave $20 Million to the Clinton Foundation recently. Should have used that for Crown vs  Khadr legal costs.


----------



## gryphonv (19 Jul 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Wouldn't bother me in the least.  Ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.  And saves JT MILLIONS too boot.



Never mind pay 10.5m now to save 10m later. Its more like pay $.25x2 now and save 21m later.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2017)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> I got a good idea. Let's send them to an allied country, deprive them of sleep, interrogate them......
> 
> Too soon? ...


Not all all too soon - actually, pretty well timed.  

We don't have enough info right now to be certain it's an apples-to-apples comparison (either the situation of the Canadians in question, or the state of Iraq's legal justice system), but we do have a pretty recent example of what happens when Canadian nationals associated with terrorist groups get dealt with through torture and a less-than-ideal judicial system in another country (instead of trying them in our own courts under our own terrorism laws).

Based on how unhappy folks seem to be about the results in _that_ case, if the situations are similar enough, maybe a different approach would lead to a different result?

Then again, there's always the option of doing the same thing again and hoping for a different result ...


----------



## gryphonv (19 Jul 2017)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The IA has been executing captured IS especially foreign fighters. No country wants these jihadists so if they disappear its to everyone's liking. IS was brutal in their treatment of captured Iraqi soldiers and security personnel.Now the shoe is on the other foot.



From a lot of media reports, the Iraqi Military are brutal in dealing with IS fighters. Recently was a video of them throwing a captured insurgent off a cliff. 

Even though it is illegal, it's hard to blame them, the state of fear they had to live in for so long. 

I honestly believe if a true World War happened, even imagine some foreign entity occupying parts of Canada, war crimes would be the last thing on our minds.


----------



## gryphonv (19 Jul 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Not all all too soon - actually, pretty well timed.
> 
> We don't have enough info right now to be certain it's an apples-to-apples comparison, but we do have a pretty recent example of what happens when Canadian nationals associated with terrorist groups get dealt with through torture and a less-than-ideal judicial system in another country (instead of trying them in our own courts under our own terrorism laws).
> 
> ...



I can see the news now, two Canadian women with 'oppressive' husbands forced to join ISIL/ISIS against their will.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Jul 2017)

gryphonv said:
			
		

> From a lot of media reports, the Iraqi Military are brutal in dealing with IS fighters. Recently was a video of them throwing a captured insurgent off a cliff.
> 
> Even though it is illegal, it's hard to blame them, the state of fear they had to live in for so long.
> 
> I honestly believe if a true World War happened, even imagine some foreign entity occupying parts of Canada, war crimes would be the last thing on our minds.



Why kill them when you can 'turn' them and use them for undercover operations?


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2017)

gryphonv said:
			
		

> I can see the news now, two Canadian women with 'oppressive' husbands forced to join ISIL/ISIS against their will.


One man's "joined ISIS/ISIL against their will" could be considered another man's human trafficking.  #TwoSidesSameCoin


----------



## gryphonv (19 Jul 2017)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Why kill them when you can 'turn' them and use them for undercover operations?



I guess they gotta kill some to keep up the image for the guys who are currently undercover.


----------



## gryphonv (19 Jul 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> One man's "joined ISIS/ISIL against their will" could be considered another man's human trafficking.  #TwoSidesSameCoin



True, I just see this as an easy angle for the media to exploit to pull on the heartstrings of the public.


----------



## Old Sweat (19 Jul 2017)

Perfect opportunity for the Canadian government to apply the 10.5-million solution twice.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Jul 2017)

It's obviously a cure for terrorist symptoms and sympathies.    :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2017)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Perfect opportunity for the Canadian government to apply the 10.5-million solution twice.


Assuming the government makes the same mistakes previous governments have made ...


----------

